# Need Help With False Upside Down Catfish (Synodontis nigrita)



## butters314 (Jan 15, 2019)

So I purchased a fish which at the store was labeled a "Lace Catfish - (Synodontis nigrita)"

From what I was told it is an false upside down catfish, however when I search this, the fish that come up look nothing like what I have. 

The catfish I have is currently sitting in my 13 gallon tank alone, I had originally planned to put it in my 30 gallon tank which is home to a school of cardinal tetras, 4 glass catfish, and an angelfish.

I am worried the catfish may eat my cardinal tetras, especially one that is the oldest in the tank but has a crooked spine and has never grown and is about 1/3 of the size of the other tetras. I know it sounds dumb, but he's my favorite and the only fish in the tank I've named so I really do not want him to get eaten.

Can anyone help me identify this fish and/or tell me if it will eat my tetras? (I will try and post a picture soon)

<a href="https://ibb.co/pn52W62"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/52wTYXT/IMG-6325.jpg" alt="IMG-6325" border="0"></a><br /><a target='_blank' href='https://statewideinventory.org/bmw-0-60-times'></a><br />

<a href="https://ibb.co/gt8xCnP"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/kqTtFd9/IMG-6321.jpg" alt="IMG-6321" border="0"></a><br /><a target='_blank' href='https://statewideinventory.org/bmw-0-60-times'></a><br />


----------



## lbutler1221 (May 11, 2012)

That’s a feather fin catfish. I had one in my cichlid tank several years ago. All my fish were pretty big (4”+). The fact it could could handle being in a cichlid tank and those are usually aggressive, I wouldn’t suggest putting him in with your tetras.


----------



## lbutler1221 (May 11, 2012)

Here’s more info on them - they are classed as semi-aggressive http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/catfish/spotsynodontus.php


----------

